# Norman Invader I got for free!



## gmaki (Jul 7, 2011)

I just acquired a green Norman Invader, I am trying to figure out the age, guessing pre 1960. I think some parts have been upgraded but the info on these is scarce. It has a Hercules 3 speed hub labeled "A Type 8" shifted by a Sturmey Archer 3/4 speed SA shifter. It has Weinmann type 600 Rear and 730 front brakes, Weinmann aluminum wheels with butted spokes. It has oil cups on the hub and BB. It has a brooks saddle, GB stem and Stratalite Maes drop bars. It is in good shape for its age, I went through all the bearings and cleaned and waxed the frame. I need to get some new cable housing and I am not sure I can save the saddle. I will post pics this afternoon. Any info on the components or frame is appreciated.

   I posted this in the general discussion area to start as I am hew here. I figured I should post it here also. I added a couple of pics and there are more in my other post.
Thanks, Glen 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 12, 2011)

That's really sweet bike.  The guys at the Classic and Vintage forum would go ga ga for it;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
They're also pretty good at dating these things.


----------

